# '07 Orca stem recommendation--Help



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

I recently purchased an '07 Orca (black/white) and need a stem to match it. My bars and gloss carbon and I need a gloss stem. The problem is that I DO NOT want any gaudy graphics or colors on the stem. I would accept some graphics, but it must be white (or close). NO FSA RED STUFF. I did purchase a Deda Forza stem and it is cool, BUT it is a matte finish. I am wondering if I can clearcoat this to gloss. If not, I need stem recommendations. I need 90cm stem and it needs to be carbon and look sleek (to match the cool Orca lines). Thanks! JG.


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm getting a Ritchey WCS Carbon 4AXIS stem on my white Orca. It's very lightweight and strong. It has a nice carbon shell... maybe too many graphics for you but much better than the ITM 101s.

View attachment 84620


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I went with the Specialized Barmac Wedge on my 54cm White Orca. It's really expensive but it's fantastic. White and silver with black main color. 90mm, adjustable "tilt", choices in width and drop/reach. The pic here shows some red, but the above unit is what I got.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

That's a really cool stem Strat but I take tiny bars (36cm). I had the same issue - I didn't want any red graphics on my stem and I wanted carbon. I ended up with a Zeus Zarpa stem. My LBS said that most carbon stuff is made in the same factory so that's why all the brands look the same. Here's a link to a Zeus stem pic - you'll either love it or hate it:

http://www.probikeoutlet.com/product_info.php?products_id=638

I bought my 90mm on ebay for $60.00.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

That Zeus is basically an Orbea standard deal I think. Nothing wrong with that piece, I think it's cool. For another $250 you can adjust the tilt with the Barmac Wedge |-o

One think you can't do with the Barmac is rotate the bars in the "stem".


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

Orbea-USA isn't selling the Zeus stem at all, actually. They're hard to find. You have to buy one from a shop that has stock. Orbea said they are planning on issuing a new Zeus stem in the fall. I love the look of it but you can't flip it so it's not adjustable. I like my bars a little low. I actually ended up buying the salsa carbon bars ($250) - they are the only ones who make my size in a carbon bar. I like having Zeus stem and seatpost.


----------

